# Let's see those Driving pics!!



## MidnightStarr (Jul 23, 2007)

I absolutely love driving!! every thing about it!!

I currently don't drive i have nothing broke..(besides a couple Morgans that haven't been hooked as of yet)

So lets see your pics!!

It can be anything to do with driving!!!

Have fun!!! Lets get posting!!


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 23, 2007)

* Hello!!! I love Morgans, such pretty and smart looking horses. :lol: *

I currently have One Ritz-C-Kid aka Roy broke to drive,I only have pictures of him being ground driven...i should really get some of him hitched.




: (dont mind his throatlatch, its a bit tight in these shots



)
















And this is SM Raven's Tundra aka Chevvy, only a 2 yo so he wont be hitched until next year.


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 23, 2007)

Here are a cpuple of mine. I have millions but all of the same horse. This is Lil Bits.











Amanda


----------



## stormy (Jul 23, 2007)

Kenny last winter green as grass but what a trot!!


----------



## yankee_minis (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is my 3 year old stallion at a local show with Hillary, his trainer.

He's very green but has qualified for Nationals and Hillary will take him for me (I have no time off from work!!



)






Hillary made the cart by the way!!


----------



## MidnightStarr (Jul 23, 2007)

Gorgeous Photos and Mini's everyone!!!

Heres a couple of my pics:

Our Morgan Filly (first time with the blinders)











My best friend, Alex's mini.. Stormin' Norman

isn't he a hunk



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful pics and horses everyone

Here is ours

A&LM's Rompin Codys Chera Pooh






Ima Kute Bond






Cozy Corners Just Gone Bananas






Pooh and Banana in a parade


----------



## MidnightStarr (Jul 24, 2007)

bumping this up!! Lets see those driving pics


----------



## Asia (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh I can play this time.

This is Sunshine Meadow Paint Me A Hero, and my lovely daugther Jess.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jul 25, 2007)

Here are mine:

Little Americas Soshowme Buckeroo...
















Black Tie Affair....











Tracy


----------



## babygoose (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is my maxi mini (she is 39 inches) Maggie Mae and I.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jul 25, 2007)

My gelding.. Magic Mans Challenger.











all i have is ground driving. I have yet to get driving pics of him this year....


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 31, 2007)

My gelding Chili Pepper:


























My gelding Midnight:











And hubby's stallion Concho:
















Jessi


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 31, 2007)

Two very, very green 3 year old fillies. Photos taken last weekend.

Ruby: hitched in April:






Princess: the second time hitched!






Please excuse the casual turnout and the sock in the tail!


----------



## MidnightStarr (Aug 1, 2007)

These are AWESOME!!!!!!!

Keep em coming guys!!!


----------



## shoeboxstables (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh! I've got LOTS! Here are some that I already have uploaded though:

Diva:




























Annie: (this is an old one!)






And even older, driving my trainer's QH Buddy:






And even OLDER, about 5 years back driving a Gypsy Vanner gelding aptly named Bandit (that my trainer was training):






Trainer Sue and Bandit:






Here's my old driving instructer's website, she's got some awesome big horses that drive:

http://www.combineddriving.com/


----------



## dancer31501 (Aug 1, 2007)

Here are pic from East Aurora this is Yankee and ME!!!






http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1409/6770...0/269154314.jpg


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 1, 2007)

I have only been driving for a couple of years now but I sure do love it! I drive my Ally nearly every night, and Flirt at least once a week when I go to the trainer's for lessons. I have driven Ally in both CDEs and breed shows. I trained her to drive myself, which I feel proud of. Although we have yet to prove out the quality of that training in the show ring placings!

Flirt at one of our recent shows:






And here is Ally at the same show, I really like these because it shows how far Ally has come in learning to use her body correctly:






Here is Ally doing her CDE thing:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay, if all the other ADS drivers are going to post then I guess I'd better too.

Here's Kody at his first CDE in 2005:











Doing cones at Beavercreek 2006 (the brim of my helmet had broken off during dressage):






On marathon at the VSE DT-T! in September, 2006:






New photos from Beavercreek 2007:































Leia


----------



## MidnightStarr (Aug 2, 2007)

These are gorgeous Shots!!!!

I LOve em!!





Any one else!!! I know there has got to be many more!!!





Dancer-- how did you do in east Aurora?? Do you know Andrea Macdonald(Showed a horse named Jingles)... Her son Alex Liberi (his mini is named Stormin Norman--usually competes in VSE) They both competed in that show as well


----------



## Erica (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's my lover, Erica's Jesse James of WallStreet, 36" gelding 3yr old.....I actually don't have pictures of him driving really, as they are all fuzzy from the ring.

Here are a few showing what he can do




:

He is the first and only horse I've ever sent to a trainer, he's in the precise hands on Larry Parnell (who is only 45 mins from me



) this year


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 2, 2007)

Ooooeeee Erica... get that sucker hardshipped and kick some @$$ at Nationals!

Andrea


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Aug 3, 2007)

Me and Appy from April of this year...


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2007)

My 4H leader is going to train Kassie (and me!lol) to drive. Our first lesson is today, it'll take however long Kassie needs though, we don't want to rush her.



:

I LOVE seeing the driving pictures everyone has! Bee-u-tee-ful minis (and big guys).


----------



## Fred (Aug 3, 2007)

We have 5 driving horses the first is Fred [who you are probably sick of seeing his picture]






Then theres Becky





Can't forget Shadow






I have to get some new pictures for Razz and 'Ramona. Linda


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

> Here's my lover, Erica's Jesse James of WallStreet, 36" gelding 3yr old.....I actually don't have pictures of him driving really, as they are all fuzzy from the ring.


Erica, I think I have some nice pics of Jesse driving at Tunica that my hubby took I will have to look through my disc and see



:

Here's my boy Steve...


----------



## dancer31501 (Aug 3, 2007)

> These are gorgeous Shots!!!!
> I LOve em!!
> 
> Any one else!!! I know there has got to be many more!!!
> ...


i did really well at East Aurora i got 3 frist 2 in ring classes and 1 in cones!! its was a lot of fun!!! yes i did talk to Andrea Macdonala nad her son they are very nice people!!


----------



## MidnightStarr (Aug 3, 2007)

dancer31501 said:


> i did really well at East Aurora i got 3 frist 2 in ring classes and 1 in cones!! its was a lot of fun!!! yes i did talk to Andrea Macdonala nad her son they are very nice people!!



:aktion033: wow nice job!!!! glad you had fun!!



:

I didnt get to go.. i was busy!

I am usually Alex's groom!!

I will most likely taking my mini to her for training :bgrin



New Mini Owner said:


> I LOVE seeing the driving pictures everyone has! Bee-u-tee-ful minis (and big guys).



I'd have to agree!!!

Awesome pictures everyone......I could look at this thread all day



:



:


----------



## Erica (Aug 4, 2007)

> Ooooeeee Erica... get that sucker hardshipped and kick some @$$ at Nationals!Andrea


Andrea, he is :aktion033: Hardshipped him on his birthday in May. He'll be at nationals and we will see what happens, just his first year driving, but I can't wait. Larry is VERY VERY happy with him.


----------



## wiccanz (Sep 17, 2007)

Finally, I have pics of my 'new' driving horse :bgrin

This is Cracker, almost 33", 3 yr old mare, still very new to driving. She's the first horse with our farm name to drive, just another one of those funny little 'milestones'. :bgrin She has a ways to go yet, bet we are looking forward to the new show season.


----------



## Chamomile (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's some of mine!! This is fun



:


----------



## MiniHGal (Sep 17, 2007)

Aww, I love seeing all the driving horses everyone has! I also want to know what they do/have done in the pictures, ie: show, drive for fun, training, etc. Nosy me.





In reference to the Training/Preliminary/Intermediate designation of my horses, it is the level they are at in Combined Driving Events. Certainly does not mean they are lower-grade than, say, the Intermediate horse, just that they are greener and need more training to get to a higher level.

Here is my crew:

Fascination, Intermediate Level (first VSE of that level at a CDE):
















Dapper Dan, Preliminary Level:











Peekaboo, Training Level(though she will be moving up next year, I think!), and will also eventually be my wheeler with Fascination in the lead for a tandem hitch. This was her first time hitched in many, many years (this picture):






Gabriel, Training Level (will also be moving up next year...he's coming along well):






Ref, Training, not because she is green, but because she doesn't have the oomph needed for the higher levels. She would rather kick back and cruise. Right now she hangs out in the pasture since I have other horses to work.






Shogun, Retired...he's 30 this year! He did two driving shows before we retired him, after learning to drive at 25 years young! He loves to drive, even though that now means a walk around the block only.






Pippin is green broke to drive, but I haven't any pictures...

Hope you enjoyed them!



: I'm enjoying this thread!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey, new pictures of Peekaboo! Finally! Cracker is also coming along quite well, I'm impressed. Guess I'd better post some pictures of Kody one of these days.

Leia


----------



## Shari (Sep 18, 2007)

Everyone has such nice pictures.

Here are the old ones I have. Nothing fancy....mostly super fuzzy winter pictures a couple of years past.
















Just started Theia dragging things last Nov...but did not get any pictures of it.


----------



## jbrat (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for sharing their pictures!

Here's a couple of me and the boys enjoying a sunny day! I never like to have pics. taken of myself let alone post them but it so much fun to be able to take the kids for nice easy peaceful rides, and by the looks of the pictures they enjoy it too :aktion033: :aktion033:











My big kid has even got a big smile!! The little guy is wanting to hold the reins, already!


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Sep 18, 2007)

I have owned Slick for 2 years and he was broke to drive when I got him, but was not "Finished". DOn't know what that means exactly, but he is finished enough for me to enjoy!!!


----------

